# FODMAP question... peanuts or no peanuts?



## gazorpa (Jan 30, 2012)

Hi -- I've been reading a lot of the posts here -- very valuable! I'm trying to adhere to a FODMAP diet, and I'm finding contradictory advice about peanuts. Can I eat them? Should I avoid them? Please let me know your opinions...?Many thanks!


----------



## leeniepie (Jan 25, 2012)

they seem to be on the diet lists but they are a big irritant to many people. i think (but dont know) that maybe nut butters are more easily diegested by some people because there are no nut pieces, they have already been broken down a bit


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Just thinking about peanuts (whether they are on any given list) is that they are legumes rather than true nuts so I would, even if on safe lists, try in small amounts and see how it goes before eating a bunch of them.Almonds and cashews (or their nut butters) may be a better choice as those are a tree nut rather than a legume.


----------



## gazorpa (Jan 30, 2012)

Thanks to both of you. I think I will try almonds and almond butter, just to be safe(r). Appreciate your answers!


----------

